# Marika Protopapa



## Janny (Oct 19, 2009)

Dear Forum

I am trying to get a picture of the Marika Protopapa.

She started off as the Nolisement 1915 Wm Gray & Co. Ltd, West Hartlepool Ex Nolisement, 1921 purchased from R.E. Morel & Co., 1927 sold to W. Seager renamed Darius, 1933 sold to P.A. Protopapas renamed Marika Protopapa 1947 sold to Santelmo renamed Polac, 1954 sold to Toren renamed Balboa, 1959 scrapped at Savona. 4,447. 
My dad was a Gunner in the Royal Artillery Maritime Regiment during the war and was on this tramp ship from September 1941 to June 1942. He often talks about his time on her and I would love to get him a picture to frame. I've tried many sites but to no avail. Any pointers in the right direction would be most helpful.

Many thanks

Janny


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello, the National Martime Muesum has this
MARIKA PROTOPAPA (Gr) 50.1 1915
General cargo
ex DARIUS ex NOLISEMENT
Panos Protopapas, (J Livanos & Sons Ltd, managers)
P23366 (7P) B 1943-1944 At moorings. Negative dated 24 Jan. 1944.
P23367 (7P) B 1943-1944 At moorings. Negative dated 24 Jan. 

http://www.nmm.ac.uk/cgi-bin/empower?DB=ShipsPlansAndPhotos


Roger


----------



## Janny (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you for this information Roger, that's his Christmas present sorted. I am very grateful to you.

Janny


----------



## alisonrotheram (Feb 22, 2016)

*S Lomas Gunner on Marika Protopappa*

Hi

I am just writing up my dads war memoires and he goes into great detail about Marika Protopapa. Maybe your relative knew my dad? He is not with me anymore but only just found this memoir note of his.

Kind regards
Alison


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Alison *and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------

